# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  One way or another the Government is going to Censor the Internet and destroy are privacy

## dennydem40z

Take a look at another bill that is suppose to protect Americans from the Internet.  Its called HR 1981 "Protecting Children From Internet Pornographers"  Its sounds like a very good bill and something Americans should support, but look a little closer.  This bill will gather personal information including addresses, credit card numbers any webpage you visited in 1 year and if any of those pages have lets say one thing the Government says is copyright infringement for just looking at that page you can be sued.  The information is not confidential and people's e-mails and privacy rights on what they read or look at on the internet will be in Government records.  I am sure the powers that be WILL BE interested on who exactly supports Ron Paul looking at the IP address and where you live.  Read about it here on this link:

http://www.examiner.com/civil-rights...nds-good-right

http://theopenglobe.org/wiki/SOPA_sp...rack_web_users

I like all of you people want to protect children, but this bill HR 1981 does not do it.  Call Congress at 2022243121 and say NO to HR 1981.

Please as well sign this petition:

http://act.demandprogress.org/letter...fh6E-&rd=1&t=2

One more thing while Lamar Smith did right out this bill, Democratic Chairperson Debbie Wasserman Schultz also wrote this bill out.  I am not a big fan of Congresswoman Schultz and can honestly say if her name is attached to this bill, then there has to be something wrong here.  Please again sign the petition and call Congress at 2022243121 and tell them NO to HR 1981.  Thank You.

----------


## MikeStanart

Our Privacy.

----------


## DamianTV

I said it once and I'll say it again.  Politicians and Terrorists hide behind Children.

----------


## NidStyles

How odd that the Internet has been around for over a decade and that society hasn't turned into a delusional mass of children seeking orgy organizers.

----------

